
CFA finance exams to grill hopefuls on AI, big data and robo-advice - allenleein
https://www.ft.com/content/28d94422-3588-11e7-99bd-13beb0903fa3
======
Dowwie
paywalled article.

As if the CFA weren't challenging enough of an examination without the AI, big
data, and "robo-advice"?

